# WDF Beutiful woman/men contest 2012



## kenneth roth

My picks are.

#1 ariel
#2 wendy schmitt
#3 kara fitzpatrick
#4 megan bays
#5 connie

Men

#1 Kandi
#2 Joby becker
#3 Craig
#4 Rick 
#5 Bob


----------



## kenneth roth

Kandi sorry i have you on the mens list some reason i thought you were a male :-o

Ok Kandi is added to female list at #6th :smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Kenneth

How many guys do you know named Kandi? 
Besides guys picking the most beutiful (sic) men on the WDF is a little too gay for me. I"m not saying there is anything wrong with you finding men attractive ;-)

The top place on my beautiful WDF women list goes to Geoff E's 
little blonde decoyette


----------



## julie allen

I haven't seen many people to vote, but Don's pic in the red suspenders wins the men's list hand down


----------



## Connie Sutherland

julie allen said:


> I haven't seen many people to vote, but Don's pic in the red suspenders wins the men's list hand down



Absolutely, no question.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

LOL. i'm honored.


----------



## kerry engels

Thomas Barriano said:


> Kenneth
> 
> How many guys do you know named Kandi?
> Besides guys picking the most beutiful (sic) men on the WDF is a little too gay for me. I"m not saying there is anything wrong with you finding men attractive ;-)
> 
> The top place on my beautiful WDF women list goes to Geoff E's
> little blonde decoyette


 
Pic of "decoyette"?


----------



## kenneth roth

I like older woman  kara u tie ariel,wendy.. hell i like all woman..

I put men on the list cause i don't want woman on wdf calling me sexist :lol:

Thomas i couldnt edit kadis name from my first post


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> LOL. i'm honored.


Are you going to change back to the 
I love my husband !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! signature line?


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

Jimmy went on my profile and changed it! That bastard.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

You guys aren't including a lot of other beautiful girls! And guys too!


----------



## kenneth roth

What hapen to your female dobe? retired allready :-&[-(

Hey i like joby beckers GF but don't know her name


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

kenneth roth said:


> What hapen to your female dobe? retired allready :-&[-(
> 
> Hey i like joby beckers GF but don't know her name


She's good! I love her, just busy with the new pup. My mom might be doing more schH with her soon actually! I'm Happy, she deserves to get titled!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

kerry engels said:


> Pic of "decoyette"?


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f17/just-curious-master-de-alphaville-bohemia-24272/

post 22


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> Jimmy went on my profile and changed it! That bastard.


If he wasn't such a good decoy you could have him deported? ;-)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> LOL. i'm honored.


I was going to say...you two should get the most adorable couple award. :-D


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I was going to say...you two should get the most adorable couple award. :-D


LOL, oh boy!


----------



## kenneth roth

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> She's good! I love her, just busy with the new pup. My mom might be doing more schH with her soon actually! I'm Happy, she deserves to get titled!


Atleast a BH,FH

That is partly why dobes are $$$ instead of $ breeders arent breeding to better the breed. Just for $$$ I like wendy she doesnt charge alot and she breeds to breed top dobes..i hope in feb to immport one:smile:


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

kenneth roth said:


> Atleast a BH,FH
> 
> That is partly why dobes are $$$ instead of $ breeders arent breeding to better the breed. Just for $$$ I like wendy she doesnt charge alot and she breeds to breed top dobes..i hope in feb to immport one:smile:


yeah that's why I chose her. Elsa is a nice bitch. 
Jaguar just turned a year and is a VERY nice dog. He and Elsa are Aunt and nephew. 

why import one when you can get one from wendy?


----------



## kenneth roth

Certain bloodlines and full reg.


----------



## Katie Finlay

Thomas Barriano said:


> The top place on my beautiful WDF women list goes to Geoff E's
> little blonde decoyette


The blondes always win. But at least we brunettes have brains!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Katie Finlay said:


> The blondes always win. But at least we brunettes have brains!


Katie,

I'll put you second on my list, until you change your hair color ;-)


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

Awww, shucks. Thanks Kenneth. 

I think I'd be in trouble if I didn't vote for Mike, but Don would definitely be my second pick!


----------



## Bob Scott

Gotta be dark hair and dark eyes for me. Wife is Spanish and Romanian heritage. Love, love, LOVE the Mediterranean/Hispanic/Latin look. 
Second would be red hair and blue or green eyes. Hard to overlook my Irish heritage. 

Of course it's all based on the fact that I have my winner here at home!


----------



## Bob Scott

For best couple it would have to be Ariel and Don. They just seem to have........:-k....Something. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kenneth roth

5 votes for Don

1 vote for mike

Ariel,wendy I like your hair styles and collor

I having problems finding a woman with natural honey blonde hair collor :-( 
Kara looks silky


----------



## kenneth roth

Bob Scott said:


> Gotta be dark hair and dark eyes for me. Wife is Spanish and Romanian heritage. Love, love, LOVE the Mediterranean/Hispanic/Latin look.
> Second would be red hair and blue or green eyes. Hard to overlook my Irish heritage.
> 
> Of course it's all based on the fact that I have my winner here at home!


Are your kids mean punks?

My brothers kids are mean sob part german\irish/spanish :evil:


----------



## Nicole Stark

kenneth roth said:


> 5 votes for Don
> 
> 1 vote for mike
> 
> Ariel,wendy I like your hair styles and collor
> 
> I having problems finding a woman with natural honey blonde hair collor :-(
> Kara looks silky


Hey Ken it sounds like you put a lot of thought into this list so far. Good for you. Freedom of choice really is a wonderful thing. Looks like you have a good list started too. O

There's a good number of attractive WDF members (both men and women) so something like this can be a lot of fun. I remember a time when physical attraction was everything but as life goes what is important has a tendency to change. Now, it's a lot less complicated. A nice smile and a great sense of humor goes a long way. Get my mind and trust, and he gets it all. Pretty simple.

Good post, it will be fun to see where it goes. I like the humor of it already. =D>


----------



## Martin Espericueta

So where are the photos of everyone? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole Stark

Martin Espericueta said:


> So where are the photos of everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


All over. Websites, videos, profile pics, gallery pics, etc. This reminds me of People's 50 or 100 most beautiful people or any number of similar article subjects. 

I either read or saw (probably both) something about there being a mathematical equation or formula (golden ratio) for "ideal" facial features (attractiveness), which evidently taps into the subconscious. 

Well, that and when a woman is most fertile (ovulation). This makes sense because, at least for me, "mating" is definately a priority or heavily on my mind. :-\" I figure if this isn't commonly known, then I guess a suggestion I offer to men is to watch those cycles and have fun with it!! LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark

Oh... and use protection if ya'll don't want any babies!! That's the timeframe that'll get ya'll in trouble!


----------



## Craig Snyder

Had I known there would be a competition I'd have uploaded some different pics of me to the website...

Hmmm.. now where did I save that photo of Brad Pitt surfing? :-k

Craig


----------



## Joby Becker

Craig Snyder said:


> Had I known there would be a competition I'd have uploaded some different pics of me to the website...
> 
> Hmmm.. now where did I save that photo of Brad Pitt surfing? :-k
> 
> Craig


you save photos of Brad Pitt? :-k


----------



## Kelly Godwin

kenneth roth said:


> My picks are.
> 
> #1 ariel
> #2 wendy schmitt
> #3 kara fitzpatrick
> #4 megan bays
> #5 connie
> 
> Men
> 
> #1 Kandi
> #2 Joby becker
> #3 Craig
> #4 Rick
> #5 Bob


For female, I have got to vote for my fiance, Amanda Haddix, who is also a member on WDF (mostly a lurker). She has both the beauty and brains - just graduated vet school and is a practicing veterinarian here in WV! I will probably get killed for posting this, but she deserve it! :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker

Kelly Godwin said:


> For female, I have got to vote for my fiance, Amanda Haddix, who is also a member on WDF (mostly a lurker). She has both the beauty and brains - just graduated vet school and is a practicing veterinarian here in WV! I will probably get killed for posting this, but she deserve it! :lol:
> View attachment 2424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427


better hope Lee doesnt see this...


----------



## Craig Snyder

Joby Becker said:


> you save photos of Brad Pitt? :-k


See I knew someone would ask that.. 

Of course... what else do you think I would post in a chat room as my picture? 

You think a picture of regular old me will get anyone's attention? LOL :razz:

Craig


----------



## Joby Becker

Craig Snyder said:


> See I knew someone would ask that..
> 
> Of course... what else do you think I would post in a chat room as my picture?
> 
> You think a picture of regular old me will get anyone's attention? LOL :razz:
> 
> Craig


I just use picture from 10 yrs ago... 
I take credit for thinking of that one, since nobody else ever does that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Kelly Godwin said:


> For female, I have got to vote for my fiance, Amanda Haddix, who is also a member on WDF (mostly a lurker). She has both the beauty and brains - just graduated vet school and is a practicing veterinarian here in WV! I will probably get killed for posting this, but she deserve it! :lol:
> 
> Kelly,
> 
> Good looking lady. If she did decoy work she'd go to the top of my list ;-)


----------



## Doug Zaga

WTF Roth! You made 2 serious F'k ups!...you don't know how to spell BEAUTY and you didn't add Jessica Kromer and Julie Allen. Beautiful minds and hot n sexy too!

I am partial to Peter C... it is his mind, that all over the place mind


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Joby Becker said:


> better hope Lee doesnt see this...


Just did! She gets my vote. She deserves a visit to Tamarindo, Costa Rica. Her and Kelly Kelly.#-o:grin:


----------



## kenneth roth

Doug Zaga said:


> WTF Roth! You made 2 serious F'k ups!...you don't know how to spell BEAUTY and you didn't add Jessica Kromer and Julie Allen. Beautiful minds and hot n sexy too!
> 
> I am partial to Peter C... it is his mind, that all over the place mind


Gotcha your peter c. Hairy stinky boy:lol:friend when the kids due ?


----------



## Brian McQuain

I wanna grow up to be pretty like Jeff O.


----------



## Katie Finlay

I guess I'll have to wear my daisy dukes in my next training video.


----------



## Joby Becker

Katie Finlay said:


> I guess I'll have to wear my daisy dukes in my next training video.


yeah ok, suuuuure...dare ya...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Katie Finlay said:


> I guess I'll have to wear my daisy dukes in my next training video.


That would put you on the top of my list and you wouldn't have to bleach your hair ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott

Nichole said
"I either read or saw (probably both) something about there being a mathematical equation or formula (golden ratio) for "ideal" facial features (attractiveness), which evidently taps into the subconscious".

I saw something about that on Nat Geo. Seems a very symmetrical face, side to side, is the most attractive.
They showed a number of faces with the right side reversed and placed next to the real right side. People didn't even look the same.
Aka the program Denzel Washington has one of the most symmetrical (best looking) faces out there. 
If I was a gal I'd have to agree with that but being a guy I ain't allowed by the secret man's macho code to acknowledge another man is good looking. :lol:


----------



## brad robert

without seeing anyone in pics here im saying nicole stark that girl has a way with words :-\":lol:


----------



## Bob Scott

brad robert said:


> without seeing anyone in pics here im saying nicole stark that girl has a way with words :-\":lol:



Mean,evil, wicked woman.........but don't tell her I said that. :-# 8-[ :-$


----------



## Megan Berry

OK, I have to do a *little* shameless self-promotion! :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker

Megan Berry said:


> OK, I have to do a *little* shameless self-promotion! :twisted:


that bite suit is not very revealing or flattering 

that fence is KICKASS...


----------



## Megan Berry

Joby Becker said:


> that bite suit is not very revealing or flattering
> 
> that fence is KICKASS...


Hey, you guys were talking about women decoys! Not gonna do it in a bikini! And give me a break, we rent so I'm not adding ANYTHING to the backyard here. Not until I buy a place!


----------



## Joby Becker

Megan Berry said:


> Hey, you guys were talking about women decoys! Not gonna do it in a bikini! And give me a break, we rent so I'm not adding ANYTHING to the backyard here. Not until I buy a place!


of course you are hot dont worry.
I was talking about this fence, and really meant it IS awesome...was not being sarcastic. I would kill for a fence like that...like a freaking wall..


----------



## kenneth roth

Joby that fence is a Az style fence looks big in pictures but theyer on the short side..


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Megan Berry said:


> Hey, you guys were talking about women decoys! Not gonna do it in a bikini! And give me a break, we rent so I'm not adding ANYTHING to the backyard here. Not until I buy a place!


Megan,

It's about being the balanced WDF woman. Decoy skills are just part of the equation. Of course we don't want you doing bite work in a bikini for safety reasons. The daisy dukes/bikini photos are separate ;-)
The better your decoy skills, the less reveling the other photos need to be. For the WDF women that don't do any kind of decoy work you might need to post nekkid photos if you want
a shot at the top three ;-)


----------



## Jessica Kromer

Joby Becker said:


> I was talking about this fence, and really meant it IS awesome...was not being sarcastic. I would kill for a fence like that...like a freaking wall..


A thread about hot chicks (and dudes) and all it takes for you is a fence! :lol:

And thanks Doug... What do I owe you? :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker

Jessica Kromer said:


> A thread about hot chicks (and dudes) and all it takes for you is a fence! :lol:
> 
> And thanks Doug... What do I owe you? :wink:


yeah that does seem a little off in retrospect...

I have lived in some places with crappy fences..I hate having to fix or replace fences...I want a fence like those sound barriers on the expressway, those big concrete walls.....

ok, the chicks are hot.  who cares about the dudes...


----------



## Dave Martin

Wow what a trap.. I'd love to answer this but I'm wiser than that. 

I could come up with a Top 25 list pretty easily - nothing better than a female working dog handler


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

WDF Best fences and walls? 

That wall would be freakin awesome to have, would make my suburban backyard feel like a compound!


----------



## kenneth roth

Dave Martin said:


> Wow what a trap.. I'd love to answer this but I'm wiser than that.
> 
> I could come up with a Top 25 list pretty easily - nothing better than a female working dog handler


I hear ya, their is a young lady lives over here that I see has a working gsd afew guys been trying to get her number lol maybe im the lucky guy :razz:


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

I figure, what the heck, I'll join in the fun. No pics that I can find, but I did find a video of me decoying for my buddy Hill's dog.

Might want to turn down the volume so you don't have to hear my annoying voice ...it sounds so much better in my head than on camera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un1_yXsYkmY


----------



## Joby Becker

Ariel Peldunas said:


> I figure, what the heck, I'll join in the fun. No pics that I can find, but I did find a video of me decoying for my buddy Hill's dog.
> 
> Might want to turn down the volume so you don't have to hear my annoying voice ...it sounds so much better in my head than on camera.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un1_yXsYkmY


the porta potty does not add much to the overall allure of the video to be honest,,,


----------



## Nicole Stark

brad robert said:


> without seeing anyone in pics here im saying nicole stark that girl has a way with words :-\":lol:


Sure, I think it's fair to say that I am an effective communicator. Which by it's own right can be a blessing and a curse. ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano

OK enough with the bite suit and sleeve decoy videos
WTF are the bikinis and daisy dukes? ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker

Thomas Barriano said:


> OK enough with the bite suit and sleeve decoy videos
> WTF are the bikinis and daisy dukes? ;-)


I almost named my dog Daisy Duke....

her call name was gonna be "Double D".

I have it copyrighted, so dont get any ideas anyone


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

Joby Becker said:


> I almost named my dog Daisy Duke....
> 
> her call name was gonna be "Double D".
> 
> I have it copyrighted, so dont get any ideas anyone


Too late!! lol I already had a rescue doxie with that name AND nickname!


----------



## Katie Finlay

Thomas Barriano said:


> OK enough with the bite suit and sleeve decoy videos
> WTF are the bikinis and daisy dukes? ;-)


My daisy dukes were custom order and are coming in the mail. I can do a bikini video of ob though if I can get someone to film me.


----------



## Dave Martin

sometimes I wish I could "Like" posts on WDF..


----------



## Nicole Stark

Katie Finlay said:


> My daisy dukes were custom order and are coming in the mail. I can do a bikini video of ob though if I can get someone to film me.


ha ha, this should make things interesting. You go girl! =D>

Dave about the closest we have to that is the rating at the top. I've used it a few times but I am not honestly sure what it does.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Jessica Kromer said:


> A thread about hot chicks (and dudes) and all it takes for you is a fence! :lol:
> 
> And thanks Doug... What do I owe you? :wink:


Just that beautiful mind... :-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Katie Finlay said:


> My daisy dukes were custom order and are coming in the mail. I can do a bikini video of ob though if I can get someone to film me.


That's my kind of girl. I'd volunteer to film you but the wife wouldn't give me the gas money to drive out from Colorado :-(


----------



## Katie Finlay

I would actually be more interested in what the other park goers would think if I was heeling around with my dog in a bikini with someone filming me.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Katie Finlay said:


> My daisy dukes were custom order and are coming in the mail. I can do a bikini video of ob though if I can get someone to film me.


Katie...rumor is this picture surfaced sometime after the whole Rep. Weiner incident. Joby Tweeted this pic out one too many times trying to pick up chicks... Rumor is Joby is wearing Daisy Dukes in this picture!


s


----------



## Joby Becker

Doug Zaga said:


> Katie...rumor is this picture surfaced sometime after the whole Rep. Weiner incident. Joby Tweeted this pic out one too many times trying to pick up chicks... Rumor is he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing daisy dukes....


doug I said 10 year old picture not current...geez...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Katie Finlay said:


> I would actually be more interested in what the other park goers would think if I was heeling around with my dog in a bikini with someone filming me.


Would anyone notice in California?


----------



## kenneth roth

Only the **** and pervs


----------



## Katie Finlay

Not if we trained at the beach!


----------



## Doug Zaga

Thomas Barriano said:


> That's my kind of girl. I'd volunteer to film you but the wife wouldn't give me the gas money to drive out from Colorado :-(


Ole Man, you would have a heart attack...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Doug Zaga said:


> Ole Man, you would have a heart attack...


Just had a cardiac cath test in May so I'm good to go. Just need that gas money ;-)


----------



## Brian McQuain

Katie Finlay said:


> Not if we trained at the beach!


 
Ill be down in Yorba Linda in a few weeks, and I have a 3D camcorder...


----------



## georgia estes

Thomas Barriano said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f17/just-curious-master-de-alphaville-bohemia-24272/
> 
> post 22


haha that's Holly, super cool and has a super nice FR dog


----------



## Katie Finlay

Brian McQuain said:


> Ill be down in Yorba Linda in a few weeks, and I have a 3D camcorder...


Haha nice! I might be able to get it done Sunday.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

georgia estes said:


> haha that's Holly, super cool and has a super nice FR dog


Georgia,

Where the hell have you been? Do you have any pictures of Holly in a bikini or daisy dukes? ;-)
As I recall you have the qualities for the top ten WDF beautiful wormen?


----------



## kenneth roth

adding holly,geragia to top 10


----------



## kenneth roth

adding megan berry to top 10


----------



## Doug Zaga

kenneth roth said:


> adding holly,geragia to top 10


 
Yo Rothy...keep your hands out of your pants and on the keyboard it is Georgia not Geragia =D>


----------



## kenneth roth

Cell phone keypad is shity lol its touch activr


----------



## Jason Davis

Now this is entertaining lol


----------



## Jason Davis

Dog chicks do nothing for me, especially ones that decoy, but Tim Saunders....that's my boo!! And obviously Jimmy. He's just freakin adorable.


----------



## georgia estes

Thomas Barriano said:


> Georgia,
> 
> Where the hell have you been? Do you have any pictures of Holly in a bikini or daisy dukes? ;-)
> As I recall you have the qualities for the top ten WDF beautiful wormen?


 
I've been in Seattle, and now Dallas again... and who knows where I'll end up next lol... nope, no pics of her in a bikini or dukes sorry\\/


----------



## kenneth roth

Ok lets list top 20 sexyest wdf members then start voting 8)


----------



## Karen Havins

Bob Scott said:


> Nichole said
> "I either read or saw (probably both) something about there being a mathematical equation or formula (golden ratio) for "ideal" facial features (attractiveness), which evidently taps into the subconscious".
> 
> I saw something about that on Nat Geo. Seems a very symmetrical face, side to side, is the most attractive.
> They showed a number of faces with the right side reversed and placed next to the real right side. People didn't even look the same.
> Aka the program Denzel Washington has one of the most symmetrical (best looking) faces out there.
> If I was a gal I'd have to agree with that but being a guy I ain't allowed by the secret man's macho code to acknowledge another man is good looking. :lol:



I have seen something similar to this, but they took Lyle Lovett's face and made it completely symmetrical..he was actually attractive once they did that!


----------



## David Frost

I have a significantly wrinkled face. I asked the doctor about a face lift to remove the deepest of canyons. The doc said; I can remove the wrinkles, however, there is a resultant problem. You would then have a short curly beard. I've elected to not have the lift.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: Thread Locked? Please*

We've gone from talking about getting some photo/videos of WDF females in daisy dukes and bikinis.....to Lyle Lovett (great singer but UGLY Dude) and David Frosts "short curly beard"?
Where's a moderator when you need one?


----------



## Lauren Sheppard

Dave Martin said:


> Wow what a trap.. I'd love to answer this but I'm wiser than that.
> 
> I could come up with a Top 25 list pretty easily - nothing better than a female working dog handler





Dave Martin said:


> sometimes I wish I could "Like" posts on WDF..


Oh yeah Dave?? Would love to hear your Top 25 list .... \\/


----------



## Bob Scott

Lauren Sheppard said:


> Oh yeah Dave?? Would love to hear your Top 25 list .... \\/



:-o OH OH! I wanna see how Dave gets out of this one! :lol: :lol: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Bob Scott said:


> :-o OH OH! I wanna see how Dave gets out of this one! :lol: :lol: :grin: :wink:


 
Just shows you how you're never really safe on the internet! LOL


----------



## mike suttle

I've been away from here for a while, but if it's not too late I guess I should get my vote in for my darling Ariel! :-D
I will have to get a picture of her outfit she was wearing out to the kennel the other night when we went out to vaccinate puppies........blue rubber boots, fire engine red sweatpants, white long sleeve shirt with a bright yellow shirt clearly visable under it, and my olive green Petzel headlamp...........I told her I'd never been more attracted to her.


----------



## Bob Scott

mike suttle said:


> I've been away from here for a while, but if it's not too late I guess I should get my vote in for my darling Ariel! :-D
> I will have to get a picture of her outfit she was wearing out to the kennel the other night when we went out to vaccinate puppies........blue rubber boots, fire engine red sweatpants, white long sleeve shirt with a bright yellow shirt clearly visable under it, and my olive green Petzel headlamp...........I told her I'd never been more attracted to her.



Considering what she's done with you and for you there I can understand that. :grin: :wink:


----------



## jim stevens

I don't remember her name, but my vote is for the woman from Texas whose dog carried her beer to her. Good looking woman, and the dog seals the deal.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

jim stevens said:


> I don't remember her name, but my vote is for the woman from Texas whose dog carried her beer to her. Good looking woman, and the dog seals the deal.


I would take a half ugly woman with a dog that could balance a 12 ounce glass on its nose filled with my favorite COCO LOCO.\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

mike suttle said:


> I've been away from here for a while, but if it's not too late I guess I should get my vote in for my darling Ariel! :-D
> I will have to get a picture of her outfit she was wearing out to the kennel the other night when we went out to vaccinate puppies........blue rubber boots, fire engine red sweatpants, white long sleeve shirt with a bright yellow shirt clearly visable under it, and my olive green Petzel headlamp...........I told her I'd never been more attracted to her.


You must be BSing her. Don't tell me a string bikini with a Petzel headlamp and boots isn't a bigger ............:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

jim stevens said:


> I don't remember her name, but my vote is for the woman from Texas whose dog carried her beer to her. Good looking woman, and the dog seals the deal.


Remember?
Jeez she just posted on this topic 10 replies ago (89)
Georgia Estes is who you're talking about.


----------



## jim stevens

Yes, Thomas that is her, I was too lazy to look back. I knew it was sort of an unusual name. Actually, I should have a leg up on most of the guys, since I have no pictures of me on here. For most of the guys that would give me an advantage. My vote for a guy still has to go to Don with nothing but the red suspenders on, but he's not here anymore.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

jim stevens said:


> Yes, Thomas that is her, I was too lazy to look back. I knew it was sort of an unusual name. Actually, I should have a leg up on most of the guys, since I have no pictures of me on here. For most of the guys that would give me an advantage. My vote for a guy still has to go to Don with nothing but the red suspenders on, but he's not here anymore.


Jim

How can you mention Georgia and The Seed (with nothing but red suspenders? :-( )in the same post?


----------



## jim stevens

You don't find The Seed attractive?

Yes Georgia is attractive, and if the dog would continue to retrieve beers, she's look even better.


----------



## Nicole Stark

This is a goofy list. But I'll offer this from a different perspective.

I'll put David Frost on this list for the men. I never met him, don't even need to see pictures of him to verify that he belongs on the list but I know that he's intelligent, thoughtful, and clearly a good man. Course I say all that from what little I've seen of him from here, which is enough and I doubt I am off base on the statements I have made. I particularly like the fact that when he's presented with a bit of challenge/conflict (here anyway) he doesn't avoid it yet he also doesn't disrespect anyone either, even when they may have done so to him. 

Those are attractive qualities. Does that make a person beautiful? Sure. I think in a lot of ways it does or certainly can.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

jim stevens said:


> You don't find The Seed attractive?
> 
> Yes Georgia is attractive, and if the dog would continue to retrieve beers, she's look even better.


the Seed attractive?
NOT even a little 
I stopped drinking a LONG time ago so beer retrieving dogs don't interest me either.


----------



## georgia estes

*blushes* I haven't met a ton of the guys on the WDF to judge them but if you find a statuesque one send him my way. I'm almost 6ft tall so he has to be at least my height. Military/Law Enforcement a huge plus. Must have good hips... Will pay shipping.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Georgia, something tells me you wouldn't have a difficult kind time finding yourself exactly what you're after. I like all those qualities you mentioned too (except statuesque - not my thing) but at the end of the day, none of that shit matters if the guy isn't right in ways that really matter.


----------



## georgia estes

you're right, he needs to have money too


----------



## mike suttle

Bob Scott said:


> Considering what she's done with you and for you there I can understand that. :grin: :wink:


Bob, you are so right.........that girl is awesome. She is a HUGE help around here, I'd be lost here without her now.


----------



## Nicole Stark

georgia estes said:


> you're right, he needs to have money too


Ha ha. Expensive taste eh? LOL I'm a freakin' minimalist compared to you, I'll take a great relationship over money any day.


----------



## georgia estes

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha. Expensive taste eh? LOL I'm a freakin' minimalist compared to you, I'll take a great relationship over money any day.


I'm just f*cking about...I kid I kid.... lol kinda \\/


----------



## Doug Zaga

georgia estes said:


> *blushes* I haven't met a ton of the guys on the WDF to judge them but if you find a statuesque one send him my way. I'm almost 6ft tall so he has to be at least my height. Military/Law Enforcement a huge plus. Must have good hips... Will pay shipping.


Hmmmmm


----------



## Jessica Kromer

georgia estes said:


> you're right, he needs to have money too


And low drama....



Easy Doug ;-) 8) Thought you were coming out here?


----------



## Nicole Stark

Jessica Kromer said:


> And low drama....
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Doug ;-) 8) Thought you were coming out here?


I bet his bags are already packed!! No drama, ya now that's a good one. Guys aren't usually known for that but those who are tend to either be controlling and/or are flakes when it comes to communication (silent treatment, shut down, passive aggressive, etc). Yuck.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

WTF happened?
I was expecting some women to start posting videos of training in Daisy Dukes or Bikinis and now we're talking about the Seed in Red Suspenders and communication skills? :-(


----------



## Nicole Stark

Go look it up Thomas. You know where to find that stuff if you want to see it.


----------



## jim stevens

Nicole Stark said:


> I bet his bags are already packed!! No drama, ya now that's a good one. Guys aren't usually known for that but those who are tend to either be controlling and/or are flakes when it comes to communication (silent treatment, shut down, passive aggressive, etc). Yuck.


Guys aren't known for that???!!! Drama is pretty much exclusively a female thing, IMO.

As far as communication, if I desire a lengthy conversation, I normally find one of my buddies that knows something about reloading ammo, or the relationship between camshaft lobe separation and the airflow of a cylinder head. Talking in general is overrated.

I will be celebrating my 25th anniversary this weekend, by the way. Talk to your wife too much, and you'll say something wrong, we never fight, I got that out of the way with my 1st practice marriage.


----------



## Joby Becker

and people say I am weird  LOL


----------



## jim stevens

I thought maybe that would at least spur some comment from the female contingent!


----------



## Nicole Stark

jim stevens said:


> Guys aren't known for that???!!! Drama is pretty much exclusively a female thing, IMO.
> 
> As far as communication, if I desire a lengthy conversation, I normally find one of my buddies that knows something about reloading ammo, or the relationship between camshaft lobe separation and the airflow of a cylinder head. Talking in general is overrated.


Yes, that is what I said and meant, guys are not known for drama and it IS mostly a female thing but some guys can bring it by doing some of the stupid unproductive shit I mentioned above.

BTW that's a bit of a foolish notion about "talking" which I wasn't commenting on to begin with. Not that it matters but there's certainly women who can and do have interest in having conversations like you mentioned above. 

Congrats on celebrating your upcoming 25th.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Joby Becker said:


> and people say I am weird  LOL


Are you contesting that?


----------



## jim stevens

Thanks for the congrats. I misunderstood what you were saying, and I certainly would appreciate it if my wife learned to reload ammo to my standards in her spare time. It would free up a lot of my time so I could shoot more.

I would have to make sure that she understood the importance of making a round concentric before allowing her to load for me, LOL.


----------



## Nicole Stark

I've always wondered why more women didn't take interest in some of the more typically male based activities. They certainly seem (are) much more interesting.

It makes me a bit anxious to visit or go to a party/gathering and watch the women gather in the kitchen while they complain about their husbands/boyfriends or what's lacking in their relationships. Me? I find a way to politely excuse myself and go hang out with the guys. I usually don't say much, I mostly just listen to what they have to say and laugh when something strikes me funny.


----------



## Joby Becker

Nicole Stark said:


> I've always wondered why more women didn't take interest in some of the more typically male based activities. They certainly seem (are) much more interesting.
> 
> It makes me a bit anxious to visit or go to a party/gathering and watch the women gather in the kitchen while they complain about their husbands/boyfriends or what's lacking in their relationships. Me? I find a way to politely excuse myself and go hang out with the guys. I usually don't say much, I mostly just listen to what they have to say and laugh when something strikes me funny.


sounds like a lot more fun than listening to a bitch fest, or some catty backstabbing..


----------



## jim stevens

I'd like to make it up to Ak this fall to visit/hunt with my buddy, but can't arrange enough time off to allow for a good moose hunt. The .338 is feeling neglected.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Joby Becker said:


> sounds like a lot more fun than listening to a bitch fest, or some catty backstabbing..


Yes, it is. 

And Jim where were you thinking of hunting?


----------



## jim stevens

I'm thinking last time he went in the rough vicinity of Bethel, but there was a smaller town maybe. Last time I was there we hunted caribou and flew out of Kotzebue, hunted about 80 miles NE of Kotz.


----------



## georgia estes

this thread would be way more cool with pics


----------



## Nicole Stark

jim stevens said:


> I'm thinking last time he went in the rough vicinity of Bethel, but there was a smaller town maybe. Last time I was there we hunted caribou and flew out of Kotzebue, hunted about 80 miles NE of Kotz.


Ayuh, that's a trudge. Out in Eureka the caribou come right up to you curious as cows.


----------



## jim stevens

georgia estes said:


> this thread would be way more cool with pics


So, what are you waiting for? Someone has to be a leader


----------



## jim stevens

Nicole Stark said:


> Ayuh, that's a trudge. Out in Eureka the caribou come right up to you curious as cows.


 Yea, we did a drop hunt, and as luck would have it killed four big bulls in one bunch.......3 air miles from camp. That was a long day, about 20 miles of walking, half of it with a 60-pound pack, too tired to cook anything to eat when we got back at 10:30 pm. Damn that was fun!

Left one butchered carcass in a bag to pick up the next morning, but a grizz beat us to it.


----------



## Nicole Stark

That's a lot of work AND a lot of meat. Interestingly, after all this time of being up here I first tried moose last year. I'll get elbow deep in butchering and/or cleaning up the meat for packaging but I'll leave dropping them to someone else.


----------



## jim stevens

Nicole Stark said:


> That's a lot of work AND a lot of meat. Interestingly, after all this time of being up here I first tried moose last year. I'll get elbow deep in butchering and/or cleaning up the meat for packaging but I'll leave dropping them to someone else.


Next time up there, I'll look you up then! I can drop them, you can butcher the big SOB's, LOL!


----------



## Jessica Kromer

jim stevens said:


> Guys aren't known for that???!!! Drama is pretty much exclusively a female thing, IMO.


Bullshite! They are just as emotional and jealous as any chick I know. They are just taught not to express it as much! #-o


----------



## jim stevens

The not expressing it stops the drama to some degree though. The women have to cuss and discuss it with all their friends, sisters, moms, thus drama is created. 

Disclaimer: This is my opinion only and is for entertainment purposes only


----------



## Nicole Stark

Jessica Kromer said:


> Bullshite! They are just as emotional and jealous as any chick I know. They are just taught not to express it as much! #-o


Thank you, that is exactly what I was getting at earlier when I mentioned "controlling" or referenced shutting down and avoiding conflict. That is the kind of behavior that invites drama even if it comes in the form of passive aggressive actions. It's childish and unproductive, not to mention all it does is invite in resentment and hostility that is difficult to get over. I know a number of couples that only know how to communicate this way (fighting or shutting down). 

It's almost as if people are conditioned to believe that there's some sort of penalty for being honest or communicating what you want/need. Whoever believes avoidance and game playing is healthy or even helpful likely doesn't have a good head on their shoulders.


----------



## Nicole Stark

jim stevens said:


> Next time up there, I'll look you up then! I can drop them, you can butcher the big SOB's, LOL!


Yes, I certainly would. Seriously. My grandfather was a butcher, despite that I am not very skilled at it but that doesn't stop me from giving it my best shot.


----------



## Jessica Kromer

Ah, but it is still there.... Waiting to crop up at the least provocation.

I like Georgia's list: tall, alpha (I keep going back to the cops and military too...), and money (he's gotta make at least as much as I do!). I will add takes pride in his appearance (you want me to look good, you better be willing to put in the effort :razz: ), and intelligent (I actually want to be able to have a conversation, not _just_ sex!) and can cook! (I love to eat). Now accepting applications.


----------



## jim stevens

I always think it's amusing that women describe the communication, etc when talking about men, then their list says an alpha type. You do realize that these are just the type of men that tend to be a little to the macho side and not big on externalizing their feelings? I know, I am one.

I am fortunate to have corrected the mistakes from my practice marriage and have had a wonderful companion for 25 years (not a canine). She is my mirror image, definitely not an alpha personality, which works. 

I think I'm going to have to get out of this discussion, or I'll start disclosing my true inner feelings and my reputation will be destroyed.


----------



## Jessica Kromer

Hahaha!! I have found a few of them. The last two are both currently cops (one was H-60 pilot prior to), SGts, SWAT team leaders, AND can communicate! One more alpha than the other, but both very strong personalities. They are out there ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

jim stevens said:


> I always think it's amusing that women describe the communication, etc when talking about men, then their list says an alpha type. You do realize that these are just the type of men that tend to be a little to the macho side and not big on externalizing their feelings? I know, I am one.
> 
> I am fortunate to have corrected the mistakes from my practice marriage and have had a wonderful companion for 25 years (not a canine). She is my mirror image, definitely not an alpha personality, which works.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get out of this discussion, or I'll start disclosing my true inner feelings and my reputation will be destroyed.


You notice I haven't posted anything once the conversation swung to emotional BS. It's a no win deal.

Us guys know BABES can't deal with ANY type emotional trauma without totally loosing their marbles. They all wear their feelings on their sleeves.:lol:


----------



## jim stevens

I have absolutely no opinion on Lee's post, at least officially. I told the women there are times that no answer is the best answer. The classic "does this make my butt look big?"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

jim stevens said:


> I have absolutely no opinion on Lee's post, at least officially. I told the women there are times that no answer is the best answer. The classic "does this make my butt look big?"


You PUSSY!


----------



## jim stevens

Have you ever answered that one? And if you did, how was your sex life immediately following that?

Discretion is the better part of valor in this case!


----------



## Joby Becker

jim stevens said:


> Have you ever answered that one? And if you did, how was your sex life immediately following that?
> 
> Discretion is the better part of valor in this case!


you say..Hell yeah it does, and break out in Sir Mix Alot song....

dont women know, bigger butts are IN nowadays??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

jim stevens said:


> Have you ever answered that one? And if you did, how was your sex life immediately following that?
> 
> Discretion is the better part of valor in this case!


I tell my "old lady" she's NUTS all the time and still get some NUGGY!
:razz:


----------



## Nicole Stark

jim stevens said:


> I always think it's amusing that women describe the communication, etc when talking about men, then their list says an alpha type. You do realize that these are just the type of men that tend to be a little to the macho side and not big on externalizing their feelings? I know, I am one..


I don't know about all of that, I certainly didn't infer any of that. Communication doesn't have to be about "emotions" and "feelings" in fact that's rarely an effective way to deal with conflict or disagreement. I'd rather look at the facts and if there's a disconnect just deal with it and move on. There's not many people who are equipped with the tools to be able to do this effectively.

I'll take your queue and dip out on this too though.


----------



## jim stevens

Nicole that wasn't your statement. I certainly don't want to upset you, I may need help dressing a moose some day!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

jim stevens said:


> Nicole that wasn't your statement. I certainly don't want to upset you, I may need help dressing a moose some day!


Fuk! A pussy and now a ass kisser!:razz:\\/


----------



## Nicole Stark

jim stevens said:


> Nicole that wasn't your statement. I certainly don't want to upset you, I may need help dressing a moose some day!


You got it. LOL. Seriously though, it takes a lot to upset me. Disappointment or frustration? Well that can be found a little easier in me but I don't get upset over too much. I don't see the point.


----------



## jim stevens

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Fuk! A pussy and now a ass kisser!:razz:\\/


Ever pack out a moose? You need all the help you can get! I'll kiss some butt for 700 pounds of meat in a backpack. That's a lotta trips


----------



## Doug Zaga

Jessica Kromer said:


> And low drama....
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Doug ;-) 8) Thought you were coming out here?


 
I'm coming...I'm Coming... O

I mean yes, I am coming out there! See conversation not just sex!


----------



## Nicole Stark

Doug Zaga said:


> I'm coming...I'm Coming... O
> 
> I mean yes, I am coming out there! See conversation not just sex!


There you go. Get this back on track the right way. That was awfully nice of you. Well, if we're gonna talk about that...I certainly can think of someone I'd like to get my hands on. :twisted:


----------



## Jessica Kromer

Doug Zaga said:


> I'm coming...I'm Coming... O
> 
> I mean yes, I am coming out there! See conversation not just sex!



:smile: All the conversation a woman can hope for!


----------



## Doug Zaga

Doug Zaga said:


> I'm coming...I'm Coming... O
> 
> I mean yes, I am coming out there! See conversation not just sex!





Jessica Kromer said:


> :smile: All the conversation a woman can hope for!


Such a BEAUTIFUL mind.... :razz:

BTW that was one long shower....


----------

